# Low Amniotic Fluid at 29 weeks



## Demotivated

Hi lovely ladies...

so, yesterday i went for a growth scan as i am at a risk of IUGR (due to thick blood n all).
Good news is that baby is measuring bang on dates..29 weeks, 5 days..and baby aspirin is worknig as doppler & blood flow was normal...

Bad news, however is that... it has affected my amniotic fluid levels.. the AFI no. came at 7.9.. Doc said ideal is between 8-18.. so if the no. stabalizes at 8, its good..nothing to worry...but if it starts dropping,then its a big issue..and i may be induced early..

Now, they have asked me to take atleast 5ltrs of fluid every day, plus given a steroid injections (so that baby's lungs are well formed, even if its a premie); no heavy work (i have a 9-6 desk job) and a high protein diet..

Have another scan in 2 weeks (i.e. 31w + 3 days) and then next course of actio will be decided..

Sorry for the long post.. needless to say.. i am worried like hell :( :(
i spent the whole of last night crying...

Any inputs will be really helpful..

thank you..


----------



## lindblum

I have no experience in this, just wanted to wish you all the best. I hope everything works out well by the next scan. You have made it to 29 weeks, so that's fantastic for the baby anyway x
:hugs:


----------



## Demotivated

lindblum said:


> I have no experience in this, just wanted to wish you all the best. I hope everything works out well by the next scan. You have made it to 29 weeks, so that's fantastic for the baby anyway x
> :hugs:

Thanks love... just one more day to 30 weeks... 
Hanging in with hope there :)


----------



## RaspberryK

It's only 0.1 below the "ideal", hopefully the increased water intake will do the trick. 
xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

First, step back and take a deep breath! I had low fluids with my youngest. I was going to my specialist for a simple growth scan due to being borderline diabetic. My fluids were at 3.9 and they immediately hooked me up for a stress test. He was also in distress and his heart rate was dipping below 100, at times disappearing. I was kept in l&d for a couple hours for more monitoring and luckily his heart rate fixed itself. I had weekly ultrasounds to measure my fluids and keep an eye on baby (this was discovered at 34+5). My fluids ranged from 4-9 from week to week. My son failed a few more stress tests (but nothing as severe as when my fluids were at 3.9). He was born at 39+6 after being induced the day before (23hr labor). He came out healthy at 8lb 6oz and no complications with labor or afterwards. Just keep resting, drink as much as you can, and eat foods with a high water content (soups, melons/fruits, ice pops, etc).


----------



## Demotivated

MilosMommy7 said:


> First, step back and take a deep breath! I had low fluids with my youngest. I was going to my specialist for a simple growth scan due to being borderline diabetic. My fluids were at 3.9 and they immediately hooked me up for a stress test. He was also in distress and his heart rate was dipping below 100, at times disappearing. I was kept in l&d for a couple hours for more monitoring and luckily his heart rate fixed itself. I had weekly ultrasounds to measure my fluids and keep an eye on baby (this was discovered at 34+5). My fluids ranged from 4-9 from week to week. My son failed a few more stress tests (but nothing as severe as when my fluids were at 3.9). He was born at 39+6 after being induced the day before (23hr labor). He came out healthy at 8lb 6oz and no complications with labor or afterwards. Just keep resting, drink as much as you can, and eat foods with a high water content (soups, melons/fruits, ice pops, etc).

Thanks love..

Well...i have an appointment booked for next Wednesday..Keeping fingers crossed..
Just hoping that scales tilt ahead (and not behind) or worse, stay constant... :(


----------



## mummy3

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lindblum

hey, i hope everything went well at your scan x


----------



## mummy3

Hope your scan went well :hugs:


----------



## Demotivated

Today it is :| :(
Later in the day...


----------



## MilosMommy7

Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Demotivated

I went in with the thought that I might be admitted....but...god had different plans..

So.. Fluid is still low-normal, but from 8, it has increased to 9.. Baby is measuring on dates 2 days behind..but doc says its OK at this stage.. Blood supply n placenta functioning okay..

So..all in all. She has asked me to continue drinking water n increased protein intake & will see me in 3 weeks.. 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## RaspberryK

Going in the right direction xx


----------

